# Hunterdon cyclist hit and run



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I happen to ride this road often. Hope they catch this jerk. 

Clinton Township police seek driver who struck bicyclist | NJ.com


----------



## redtailfool (Jun 16, 2015)

i hope they do. Glad the cyclist is alive.. it couldve been worse.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

I wonder if they found this person? I live in the area & find myself on this road quite often.

FYI - this is a resurrected thread from January (which I didn't realize when I first read it ...)


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The article is oddly specific about the bike.... I have ridden that area a few times (not too often, I'm far away in Montclair and I rarely am in shape to ride that far) and most people riding down Lilac Road take the right onto River Road, so my guess is the driver thought Daniel was going to do the same. Doesn't the bike lane end at that intersection? 

Regardless obviously the driver is a douche, and especially so for fleeing the scene. But it doesn't look like they ever caught the driver?


----------

